# Cloth Nappy, Wipes & Carrier Reviews



## StirCrazy

We've had to consolidate some stickies because there were too many :o, so we have moved the review threads to the reviews forum (which to be honest makes more sense). 

To make things easy for you, below are links to the the Cloth Nappy, Wipes & Carrier Reviews :)

The Cloth Nappy & Wipes Review Thread

https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/569173-new-carrier-review-thread.html#post9789641


I hope this compromise is ok :)


----------

